
Massive bank cyberattack planned - Pr0
http://money.cnn.com/2012/12/13/technology/security/bank-cyberattack-blitzkrieg/
======
kapnobatairza
Waiting on someone with expertise in the area to come in here and explain why
this is typical sensationalist FUD to make an otherwise boring article about
Yet Another "Scary" Botnet exciting.

Is there any point to this article other than highlighting the necessity of
constant security auditing, educating the user about safe computing practices,
and possibly implementing two-factor authentication?

